# K-27 weathered



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Fellow MLSer JeepersinCO came over tonight for a weathering demonstration on his K-27. This is the one I started which inspired me to work on TRR #10. It took a while, but our schedules finally coordinated such that I could spend a few hours showing him some of my weathering techniques. Anyway, here's some quick shots of the finished product. I apologize, the photos aren't quite my normal quality. I re-arranged my photo table, and haven't gotten the lighting quite balanced yet. (That, and I forgot to set my aperture correctly.)









I wanted this loco to be a bit grungier than my TRR #10, so I left more of the grimy wash in place as opposed to wiping it off through the process. It's far more akin to the 2-8-0 (DRG&W #350) I did earlier this year. I can't wait to see both locos together. 











A better look at the side of the boiler and cab.









I replaced the paper "shades" with cloth first aid tape, then weathered with some dilute black paint. Looks pretty good, in my opinion. The texture's a bit exaggerated, but somehow it works for me.











And here it is next to TRR #10. 

Later,

K


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Kevin, 

That is great work! As soon as I get mine all running right I’ll be weathering it. 

What did you use for your wash? And what do yo use to wipe is off? 

Thanks 
Alan


----------



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

Very, very nice Kevin! (read envious[/b]).[/b]
I just wish I had the "bottle" to have a go at weathering my K27, but at the prices we have to pay for them here in the UK, I am loathed to try in case I make a complete cock of it....[/b]
Pete.[/b]


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonderful work as always. 
Where did you get the headlight for #10? Did you just modify the original? And the front of the pistons with the stars on them? Both locos are beautiful but I'm an eastern fan and trying to de-westernize my K. 

Thanks 
Terry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is right nice, Kevin. The sun shade is a delight. 

Great job.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Awfully darned realistic if you ask me! That weathering is _incredible!! _This is museum quality work!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

The sunshade is what caught my eye also. Very cool job. I just don't have the courage to do something like that.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great weathering, looks like the real deal  

Question, does weathering hamper the running of the loco in any way? Do you do anything special to the running gear before applying washes, etc.?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. I must admit, I was having fun doubleheading the two Ks together, even if it was only on 15' of track. I kinda miss it already. I'm sure I can fit Cumbres Pass somewhere in the basement... 

For the weathering, I just use diluted acrylic paint, mostly brown and black with a little light grey here and there. I wash it on and let it flow down with gravity. If I'm looking for a lighter, cleaner effect, I'll have a paper towel ready to wipe off the excess. Always wipe with gravity. My usual paints are the Folk-Art brand acrylics you can get for $1/bottle at Michaels, etc. Once that's dry, I'll go back and follow up with Bragdon's powders in varying earth tones and rusts. No airbrushes. 

Terry, the headlight on #10 is the stock headlight minus the visor. Some (like #453) have extended number boards which actually just snap over the ones on the stock headlight, so all you need to do is lightly tap them and they'll pop right off. (And if you need someplace to send them once you pop them off, one of them got lost off of #453's headlight, and I could use a replacement for it.) The piston covers are on the "post-wreck" version of the K-27. Evidently the piston shrouding got damaged in the wreck, and they never bothered to replace it. From photos I've seen, Bachmann did a credible job of recreating what's "underneath." On mine, I thought about covering it back up, but figured I'd weather it first to see how I like how it played. Now I like it too much to change it. It's certainly a unique look. 

Jim, for the running gear, I've found a new best friend. Badger's Accuflex Dull Coat. GOOD STUFF. I just brushed it over the bright, shiny stock metal valve gear, and the results are what you see in the photos. It toned it right down, and then you can wash it, powder it, whatever. The key is to just get it toned down first, and this does an excellent job. I don't worry about any existing lubrication that may be on the joints, figuring that (a) the prototypes were well lubed and would be shiny/wet looking, and (b) you're going to lubricate it anyway, in which case it will be shiny/wet looking regardless of what the prototype did. So I just paint it and let nature take its course. 

Pete, Gary, just go for it. Start with an old box car to get a feel for the washes, then just jump right in. It is, if you'll pardon the pun, a "dirt simple" way of weathering. My thought has always been that it doesn't matter what you pay for something; if it's not what you want, then it's not worth the money you spent. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that thing is huge!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job. 
Dave


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Just beau-dee-ful. Kev. As is so much of what you've done lately.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By UK_Pete on 15 Dec 2009 04:42 AM 
Very, very nice Kevin! (read envious[/b]).[/b]
I just wish I had the "bottle" to have a go at weathering my K27, but at the prices we have to pay for them here in the UK, I am loathed to try in case I make a complete cock of it....[/b]
Pete.[/b]

Yessir, it's chancy enuff doing it to a Bachmann K-27, but doing it to an AccuCraft model, as a good few do over in the US, is VERY brave.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

